# I visited Ural



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok guys I went to the great north wet Vancouver area to see
my sons family.
Thank you to my kids who payed out for me and my big dog
to ride the airplane.( scary ride)
While there I went to Raceway ural.
I have been watching vids and reading everything I can get 
my hands on for quite some time.
I wanted to meet a man named Jim Petit.
He is well known for telling it like it is!
I was in no way disappointed.
The Ural is a very real replacement for a 3 wheeler on the farm.
They have excellent traction,good take off power and seem
easy to learn to control.
Being a sidecar bike combo they are different than anything
you've ever driven.
But when learning to drive ( not ride!) you can learn gently
then get very wild as your abilities progress.
Jim had a friend of his drop by the shop to give me a demo.
I have got to tell you the maneuverability is absolutely AWSOME !
The cargo capacity is way beyond a 3 wheeler.
The road speed is 65(recommended top) which is way faster
than I will take a 3 wheeler.
They are born road legal!
The Ural factory has defenetly been listening to dealer/customer
discussions.
They are a very tough machine.
And I believe ALMOST all reliability issues can be laid at the 
feet of the simple fact of EXTREME treatment.
As a shtf shoot and scoot platform they have massive potential!
As a handicapped hunters platform they kick butt.
With the solid rubber tires that I have talked of elsewhere on
this forum I believe they are about as good as it gets for 
squeezing through rough spots with cargo.
The only place/job I would fault them at would be crashing
through.
And if I was on ANY ATV/motorbike I would still pick a ural!
The wheels and spokes are very robust.
As can be evidenced by the fact that every single Ural must
fly the chair before being released to the owner per factory
assembly instructions.
I can't find any other machine required by the OEM to hang
2-400 lbs off center while being expected to travel at speed.
The only reason I have not pulled the trigger on this purchase
is the simple lack of funding.
And I WILL buy one ASAP.
And I WILL buy it from JIM PETIT at RACEWAY.
And then DRIVE it home to Missouri!
( after the break in mileage)
If you like the reliability/fixabilaty of older vehicles think how nice it 
will be to have that in a NEW vehicle with the minimum of 
Government add on CRAP!
1 last thought I think the "uralista"will always be willing to help
a newb remove any USDA required crap.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

There is a Ural dealer half-way between my work and my home here in Alberta ... they are great machines!











.. and yes - they can get stuck too ..


----------

